# Excessive oil consumption



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

I purchased a 98 Nissan Maxima 70K miles several months ago. Driving around town is great – good gas mileage and NO oil consumption. I just took it on two trips out of town. On trip #1 I drove several hours then pulled off the freeway and spent 40+ seconds at a stop light. When I started up a cloud of blue smoke completely covered the cars in back of me. This happened every time I would drive for several hours then stop and start again. On that trip the car used 1 qt every 250 miles !!!!! I got home checked things out (no codes from the computer) and replaced a stuck PCV valve. Two weeks of driving around town – no smoke, no oil consumption. Last weekend on another long trip – same problem, smoke after freeway driving, oil consumption 1 qt = 250 miles. HELP! Any ideas of what to try?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

If you burn oil after the car has been sitting for a period of time, I would think its the valve guide seals. Over time , oil will run down into the cumbustion chamber if the seals fail.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Slurppie said:


> *If you burn oil after the car has been sitting for a period of time, I would think its the valve guide seals. Over time , oil will run down into the cumbustion chamber if the seals fail. *


Yes, your right. But that that is not the problem I am having. My consumption is happening while driving at steady freeway speeds. Never around town, and never while sitting (like overnight or in a parking lot).


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Have you performed a compression test yet to rule out rings? How does the new PCV valve look right now?


----------

